# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  CHUYÊN NHẬN GIA CÔNG CƠ KHÍ CHÍNH XÁC: linh kiện-phụ tùng-chi tiết máy-chi tiết khuôn

## cokhiykim

Bên em chuyên gia công chính xác các chi tiết cơ khí bằng máy: Phay CNC, Phay giường, Máy mài, Khoan cần,...
Kích thước gia công đạt đến (W x L x H):
* 700mm x 1020 mm x 700mm (Phay CNC)
* 1200mm x 2500mm x 850mm (Phay phẳng)
* 600mm x 1000mm x 600mm (Mài phẳng)
Anh em có nhu cầu xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Hà - 0965 237 360 - 0909 625 669
Tks  :Smile:

----------

Mr.L

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Thay mặt nhiều người hỏi bạn ở đâu vậy  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> Thay mặt nhiều người hỏi bạn ở đâu vậy


Ghi trên địa chỉ đăng ký kìa!
19/5 Nguyễn Ảnh Thủ, P.Hiệp Thành, Q.12, TP.HCM

----------

katerman

----------


## iamnot.romeo

@ppgas: Em sơ ý quá  :Smile:

----------

cokhiykim

----------


## cokhiykim

> @ppgas: Em sơ ý quá


Cần thêm thông tin anh liện lạc nhé.
Rất mong được phục vụ.
Tks,

----------


## baoanh

Số lượng ít, 1 vài chi tiết bên bạn có làm không ?

Bên bạn gia công bằng file nào ? AutoCAD , solidworks ?

----------


## cokhiykim

> Số lượng ít, 1 vài chi tiết bên bạn có làm không ?
> 
> Bên bạn gia công bằng file nào ? AutoCAD , solidworks ?


Số lượng ít cũng làm bạn ạ.

Bên mình dùng file AutoCad và Solidworks đều được.
Nhưng tốt hơn hết là cung cấp cả hai.
Tks,

----------


## hoangvu93

bên anh có nhận làm ốp lưng đt chất liệu gỗ kg? file đã có, gỗ bên mình cung cấp luôn. 1 tháng gia công khoảng 2 lần, 1 lần 100 cái (số lượng có thể tăng thêm). Nếu nhận thì cho mình lịch hẹn để gặp và trao đổi trực tiếp. Hy vọng được hợp tác  :Smile:

----------


## hoctap256

> bên anh có nhận làm ốp lưng đt chất liệu gỗ kg? file đã có, gỗ bên mình cung cấp luôn. 1 tháng gia công khoảng 2 lần, 1 lần 100 cái (số lượng có thể tăng thêm). Nếu nhận thì cho mình lịch hẹn để gặp và trao đổi trực tiếp. Hy vọng được hợp tác


bạn cho mình sđt liên hệ nhé...... mình cũng đang làm việc liên quan tới đt vỏ gỗ

----------

